# Creating Walls and such



## Malachias Invictus (Aug 26, 2005)

Greetings!

Maybe I am not reading things correctly or thoroughly enough, but I am having a bit of difficulty with the creation of things like wall spells.  Would anyone be kind enough to post some examples?  I would also like to develop a good sense of DR/Hit Points for various things).  How about:

Wall of Fire (not solid, does fire damage when touched)

Wall of Ice (solid, does damage when touched, DR/HP?)

Wall of Iron (DR/HP?)

Wall of Stone (DR/HP?)

Anything else you can think of would be great.  Also, several levels of power with those effects would be nice.

Thanks,

MI


----------



## msd (Aug 26, 2005)

You're probably likely to get a better response from people if they see this in a different forum...

You might want to ask a mod to move it for you.  Good luck in getting help!


----------



## Malachias Invictus (Aug 26, 2005)

msd said:
			
		

> You're probably likely to get a better response from people if they see this in a different forum...
> 
> You might want to ask a mod to move it for you.  Good luck in getting help!




Is there a better forum for this?  I thought this was the "EoM" subforum.

MI


----------



## msd (Aug 26, 2005)

Malachias Invictus said:
			
		

> Is there a better forum for this?  I thought this was the "EoM" subforum.




You are right - I apologize...


----------



## genshou (Aug 26, 2005)

This is the right forum.  I suggest you check out EOM and Stronghold Builder's Guidebook/permanent Create? which is a thread I recently ran on a related topic.  As for the walls formed of elemental energy, that would be Create or Evoke, or perhaps a complex spell containing both action types.  For instance, a good Create Fire/Evoke Fire could make for a nasty wall of fire if you used the enduring damage enhancement for Evoke.


----------

